# Popping When Turning



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

So this is my first dual axle trailer and I noticed when we are making a slightly tight turn, I can hear a lot of popping from the trailer wheels/suspension. Is this normal? I noticed the wheels/axle looks like it's flexing. What I mean is the rear wheel compared to the front wheel on the trailer looks to be a different angles when turning. They seem to straighten out when going straight but I'm surprised I can visually see the difference in my side mirror when turning.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Silvrsled said:


> Is this normal?


Yes.

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Do you have the Equalizer brand WD hitch?
If so, this is most likely where the popping noises are coming from and it is completely normal with this hitch.
You can quiet the noise by lubricating the contact surfaces with some lithium or other type of grease.
Before every trip out, we wipe off the old stuff and apply new...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Silvrsled,

I'll go out on a limb here, and guess that the 'slightly tight turns' you are making, are on pavement? Yes this is normal. When you are turning tightly, the tires on the two axles follow a different path, and one ends up scuffing - or dragging - sideways across the pavement, while the other rolls. That 'scuffing' puts a lot of side load on the tire/wheel/suspension, and a little popping or groaning does not surprise me.

When making the same turn on loose dirt or gravel, where the tire can slide easier, you should not hear this. At least to the same degree.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Is this normal?


Yes.

-CC

[/quote]

Come on Curtis...get to the point. Stop rambling on with your answer.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks. That makes me feel better. I am using an Equalizer hitch but I actually hear the popping even when the bars are not mounted (moving it in the parking spot).

Doug, yes, I mostly notice the popping on pavement.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is this normal?


Yes.

-CC

[/quote]

Come on Curtis...get to the point. Stop rambling on with your answer.








[/quote]

I fail at the internet!

















-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Silvrsled said:


> I am using an Equalizer hitch but I actually hear the popping even when the bars are not mounted (moving it in the parking spot).


Oh! THAT popping








Yeah, I think we have that too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Exactly where is it coming from? Can someone get in the back of the truck and pinpoint it?


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Exactly where is it coming from? Can someone get in the back of the truck and pinpoint it?


It's coming from the trailer suspension. Can't pinpoint where in the suspension though.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Not that I've specifically looked for it, but I've never noticed the kind of flexing you describe. I DO get a LOT of popping from the hitch though. The DW is still unnerved by it.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Not that I've specifically looked for it, but I've never noticed the kind of flexing you describe. I DO get a LOT of popping from the hitch though. The DW is still unnerved by it.


I've gotten use to the popping from the hitch with our last trailer. It doesn't phase me anymore. Was more worried about the trailer whees/suspension popping, but my mind is more at ease now that others have the same noises.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> *skippershe*Posted Today, 07:04 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Silvrsled said:


> Not that I've specifically looked for it, but I've never noticed the kind of flexing you describe. I DO get a LOT of popping from the hitch though. The DW is still unnerved by it.


I've gotten use to the popping from the hitch with our last trailer. It doesn't phase me anymore. Was more worried about the trailer whees/suspension popping, but my mind is more at ease now that others have the same noises.
[/quote]

You say you still hear it with the bars off?

Do you need something like... um, grease on the round thing on the back of 
your vehicle that you hook the camper onto? (I'm not all up on those technical terms ans stuff)

Maybe it is dry and the noise is echoing through the frame of the TT
and it _seems_ like it is coming from the TT its self????

MaeJae


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Spray those spring shackles on the trailer with a penetrating oil. I had squeaks and groans from the trailer when pulling across the backyard when the springs flexed and bounced slowly. Especially when we brought our trailer home the first time. I sprayed the spring shackle pins liberally with WD-40 to pinpoint the squeaks and groans. Took care of it.

Those things rust and need a lubricant. Especially sitting for several months with no activity. They get oiled now. I inherited an old oil can from my grand-dad and it takes care of the issue before we head out. Grease the Equalizer is recommended like Skippershe said.

test with a spray lubricant and see if it gets rid of that noise.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

Tyvekcat said:


> Spray those spring shackles on the trailer with a penetrating oil. I had squeaks and groans from the trailer when pulling across the backyard when the springs flexed and bounced slowly. Especially when we brought our trailer home the first time. I sprayed the spring shackle pins liberally with WD-40 to pinpoint the squeaks and groans. Took care of it.
> 
> Those things rust and need a lubricant. Especially sitting for several months with no activity. They get oiled now. I inherited an old oil can from my grand-dad and it takes care of the issue before we head out. Grease the Equalizer is recommended like Skippershe said.
> 
> test with a spray lubricant and see if it gets rid of that noise.


Thanks for the tip!


----------

